# how to swap engine on 96 maxima



## 96maxx (Oct 30, 2009)

does anyone have instruction on how to take out engine on a 96 maxima 
got into a accident on my maxima and motor is still good so wanting to find a 97 and up shell and swap it in. if you know anyone who has one please tell thankyou


----------



## cwfalconfootball (Jun 5, 2012)

i suggest swapping the 3.5 motor in.


----------



## automanix (Jun 12, 2012)

thats a risky experiment


----------

